# JL 13w3v3-2



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

My listings, 2 ea for sale.

JL Audio 13W3V3 2 1 Way 13 5" Car Subwoofer 99440921563 | eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261243188213?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Back up...


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Doh, just bought that exact sub from Audio One for $250!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Damn Glenn, I had mine for sale in the Classifieds for over a week.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Damn Glenn, I had mine for sale in the Classifieds for over a week.


I bought this sub about two weeks ago. I'll know better that I need to ask around before buying now LOL


----------

